
The World's Highest-Paid YouTube Stars - janvdberg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/maddieberg/2015/10/14/the-worlds-highest-paid-youtube-stars-2015/
======
eonw
these articles always use very inflated statistics. i know some youtube
creators that have many many followers and their earnings(per million views)
are no where in line with what these articles claim the top is making.

~~~
johnloeber
At that point, the earnings per million views cease to be centrally important
because the creator has a brand they can capitalize on: many big YouTubers
have patreons, sell t-shirts and other merchandise, and occasionally even use
their fame to start kickstarters for pet projects, etc. Further potential
avenues for profit include the occasional speaking engagement, paid
promotions/shoutouts, etc. (Though the latter is rare among the most
subscribed YouTubers, because they're afraid of compromising their brand.)

~~~
rmah
Exactly right. The key is to leverage the exposure that being a YouTube "star"
gives you into various other ventures. A prime example is Michelle Phan.
Forbes lists her youtube earnings at $3mil, but her company, Ipsy, reputedly
earned $120mil in revenues last year
([http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244536](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244536)).
Not bad for makeup videos.

~~~
eonw
wow, my girlfriend and all of her friends get Ipsy bags, didn't know it was
started by a YouTuber. Good for her!

------
antidaily
My son watches these toy review videos. With the asian dad and his kids. Each
one has like 10m views. Wonder what he takes home.

